# Dikhololo levy



## PClapham (Feb 2, 2007)

I just got a statement from the resort and as usual, have trouble understanding it.  Can anyone explain?
It says balance                 -4036
1/2007  annual levy             3962



                                    R-74

I interpret this to mean that the current levy for 2007 is 3962 and we overpaid last year by R74-

And that this doesn't provide the information as to what the levy for 2008, due in March, will be.

Any help with this?
Thanks
Anita


----------



## ira g (Feb 2, 2007)

PClapham said:


> I just got a statement from the resort and as usual, have trouble understanding it.  Can anyone explain?
> It says balance                 -4036
> 1/2007  annual levy             3962
> 
> ...



Just got mine by e-mail yesterday and you are correct. You have a credit balance of R74. They owe you this amount. In the past they have estimated either a 10-15% increase over last year when we prepay next years mf, usually in march or april. I usually e-mail them the question on what the mf's will be at that time. Usually no problem with paying and banking DIK weeks.


----------



## PClapham (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you!  Could you please post the reply when they let you know what the 2008 levy is?
anita


----------



## ira g (Feb 2, 2007)

PClapham said:


> Thank you!  Could you please post the reply when they let you know what the 2008 levy is?
> anita



Will do. We own 2 one bedroom red weeks and last year (2007) were R1440 per week, so I estimate they will charge R1584-1656 per week, but we will see in April.


----------



## jmn1212 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Contact for Dikhololo*

Does anyone have an e-mail address and name so I can pay my levy?

Thanks.

Jo


----------



## tim (Feb 28, 2007)

jmn1212 said:


> Does anyone have an e-mail address and name so I can pay my levy?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jo



Judy Osler at 

judy@dikhololo.co.za


----------



## PaulT (Mar 27, 2007)

PClapham said:


> And that this doesn't provide the information as to what the levy for 2008, due in March, will be.


 
Here is the info from Dik's website:

Dear Shareholder If you want to pay your Maintenace Fees by Credit card please complete this form by filling in your details (NOTE: Your detail are not kept on a database, and is very securely protected) from the outside world. IMPORTANT NOTICE The 2007 weeks can only be banked from 1 March 2006, after payment has been received. The 2007 Maintenance fee is : 1 week in a one bedroom R1414.00 1 week in a two bedroom R1981.00 1 week in a three bedroom R2527.00 1 week in a four bedroom R3269.00 The 2008 weeks can only be banked from 1 March 2007, after payment has been received. The estimated 2008 Maintenance fee are : 1 week in a one bedroom R1555.00 1 week in a two bedroom R2180.00 1 week in a three bedroom R2780.00 1 week in a four bedroom R3596.00 Kind Regards Financial Department 

I found it here:

http://www.dikhololo.co.za/index.php?option=com_mosforms&mosform=3&Itemid=92


FWIW, I will actually be visiting/staying at Dik in June of this year. It should be very interesting to see what these little "grass huts" look like.


----------



## PClapham (Mar 28, 2007)

These Dik people are amazingly quick!  I paid yesterday and got confirmation today of payment and deposit!
Anita


----------



## dvc95 (Apr 5, 2007)

I couldn't figure out why they always estimated the fees and it turns out that the actual fees aren't due until September but you can "prepay" them in February/March. I guess the assumption is that you get a better red week. I know that I, for one, will continue to pay ASAP to try to increase my red power. However, it is good to know why we always have a credit on our account and why it occurs. 

Not sure anyone else cares but thought I'd post.

Thanks!
Heidi


----------



## wdaveo (May 3, 2007)

tim said:


> Judy Osler at
> 
> judy@dikhololo.co.za




This email bounced...does anyone know if there is a different one to use?

Thanks,

Dawn


----------



## wdaveo (Jun 14, 2007)

Just bumping this...

I'm still having problems getting emails through to Dikhololo...anyone else?  (They are bouncing...)

Thanks,

Dawn


----------

